# Bmw 320d Quick engine bay clean



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi guys not long purchased a 320d the previous owner must have never cleaned under the bonnet, Gave it a quick going over today with some AG vinyl & rubber care, Happy with the results for a quick clean


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Are you sure that's the same car?


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Fantastic turn around!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Zijkant (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice job, going to do mine also


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks like it was driven around a desert !!!
Great before & after, good work mate.


----------



## German Oak (Oct 29, 2012)

Great work, mate! How much time did it take?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

excellent


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Brilliant love doing engine bays like that! Lot of satisfaction!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Very nice work mate


----------



## franjbOL (Apr 2, 2012)

Bezste said:


> Are you sure that's the same car?


+1 :argie: :doublesho great!!!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Brilliant! :thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Good effort!


----------



## onedesi (Mar 11, 2012)

No way is that a quick detail LOL - great effort there


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Just did the same on my 320d touring and it came up lovely. Think BMW do quite a good job of designing engine bays with covers etc. That said my Cooper S has been an absolute bugger to keep clean.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Superb transformation! :thumb:

Amazed every time I see it!


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job mate, looks like new.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Top job :thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great work, excellent 50/50!!


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Inspired me to do mine :thumb:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Great work there mate.


----------



## RhysT21 (Sep 27, 2012)

:thumb: Thanks guys


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## 524jus (Mar 19, 2013)

Excellent work


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Its one of the jobs where an hour of work pays dividends.
I use Bilt Hamber Surfex HD when doing engines, rinse. While still wet I spray AG vinyl and rubbercare and then buff until dry gives a lovely satin finish.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

my god that was bad must have lived in the sharahdesert .
love the befor and after.
great job


----------

